# Goddamn, Jason Collins is BAD at basketball.



## GNG

Not that I miss Stromile Swift or anything...good riddance...but I said God DAMN Jason Collins can't play a lick.

Holy ****. Stick him behind Kwame Brown. Hell, stick him behind Andre Brown.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

:laugh: Was waiting on the Memphis fan reaction.


----------



## GNG

Chan said:


> :laugh: Was waiting on the Memphis fan reaction.


He's just pretty ****ing bad. Gag me with a brick.


----------



## thaKEAF

I missed the game because I was sleep. :no:

The Nets fans were talking pretty down on him but I thought they were just bashing him for the sake of bashing him. Guess I wrong..:laugh:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

He averages about 1/2 in 25 minutes as a starter. That kind of production is simply astounding. I mean, I gave him a 25/100 rating for rebounding in NBA Live and he still gets at least 3 or 4 rebounds in 15 minutes.

Luke Jackson and Casey Jacobsen average around the same amount of rebounds as him. Come on.


----------



## croco

And to add insult to injury he wears a headband, it can't get worse. The big men are just pathetic now, Darko has two moves, dunking the basketball and that mini hook shot. Warrick doesn't play defense, Andre and Kwame share the same name and suck equally bad. Earl Barron to the rescue ...


----------



## GNG

Next to Jason Collins, Brian Cardinal and Andre Brown, Kwame Brown looks like a serviceable player. Hakim Warrick looks like an All-Star, and Darko looks like the second-coming of Kareem.


----------



## croco

And next to any competent big man they all look like Jason Collins


----------



## Dean the Master

Rawse said:


> Next to Jason Collins, Brian Cardinal and Andre Brown, Kwame Brown looks like a serviceable player. Hakim Warrick looks like an All-Star, and Darko looks like the second-coming of Kareem.


That's right!


----------



## MemphisX

Jason Collins is straight doo doo.


----------



## HB

Yet another reason to hate Lawrence Frank


----------



## nets1fan102290

look at his +- tonite thats all that matter..team basketball not just stats


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

What does the +/- mean?

Also, Kwame with the DNP? Why?


----------



## thaKEAF

Chan said:


> What does the +/- mean?
> 
> Also, Kwame with the DNP? Why?


They gave Hak more minutes and he played pretty good ball.


----------



## Jizzy

lmfao, told you. so releived we dont have to play him anymore, what a stiff


----------



## Dissonance

Has Swift played for NJ yet?


----------



## thaKEAF

He suited up but I don't think he played.


----------



## GNG

Dissonance19 said:


> Has Swift played for NJ yet?


No, Swift's missing one or two of what will be 8-10 missed games this season due to flu-like symptoms or whatever BS he makes up that morning.


----------



## nets1fan102290

it means if you look at the boxscore on nba.com that they were +5 when he was on the court and that means alot


----------



## Goubot

Hey, his boxscore against NO had a bunch of ones in them! That's like a week's worth of production from him, all in 9 minutes!


----------



## GNG

nets1fan102290 said:


> it means if you look at the boxscore on nba.com that they were +5 when he was on the court and that means alot


That means jack ****.


----------



## Jizzy

Dissonance19 said:


> Has Swift played for NJ yet?


played about 2 minutes so far, 1-1 from the field. already matches collins


----------



## Pimped Out

I think we all know what needs to be done. Trade Mike Miller to get Swift back then overpay to sign Bonzi wells this off season.


----------



## thaKEAF

Pimped Out said:


> I think we all know what needs to be done. Trade Mike Miller to get Swift back then overpay to sign Bonzi wells this off season.


I wouldn't mind dealing Rudy Gay to Atlanta for Lorenzen Wright.


----------



## RX

Rawse said:


> Not that I miss Stromile Swift or anything...good riddance...but I said God DAMN Jason Collins can't play a lick.
> 
> Holy ****. Stick him behind Kwame Brown. Hell, stick him behind Andre Brown.


what the hell did you expect...didn't everyone say this?


----------



## GNG

RX said:


> what the hell did you expect...didn't everyone say this?


I expected a ****ty player -- I didn't expect a player so ****ty that I doubled over in pain every time he checked in.


----------



## Jizzy

why do you guys hate swift so much? hes been active, hustling, and finishing strong with us. 6-9, 12/6 the other night off the bench against toronto. maybe cuz the nets dont run plays and all he has to do is get the ball and put it back up but ive pleased how this guy is playing


----------



## Jizzy

Rawse said:


> I expected a ****ty player -- I didn't expect a player so ****ty that I doubled over in pain every time he checked in.


rawse, thats what we felt EVERY game, just him being on the court makes you wanna cringe


----------



## knickstorm

you didnt know?? we in ny and nj have been wondering for years what Collins is doing in the NBA


----------



## nets1fan102290

collins 6 and 6 first half


----------



## nets1fan102290

darn close game tonight shouldnt of had collins in the last 2 minutes thats when he should be taken out but good game from him tonite


----------



## croco

8/10 is almost a career night for him.


----------



## heiesuke

Wow, J Collins and Kwame Brown on the same team?! Cot dam I hadn't realized what the Grizzlies have done to themselves.


----------



## BenDavis503

Yeah he sucks! I am not sure how he even is still in the league. Is there really no one better out there then him that is not in the NBA?


----------



## TheTruth34

heiesuke said:


> Wow, J Collins and Kwame Brown on the same team?! Cot dam I hadn't realized what the Grizzlies have done to themselves.


haha yea. Jason is no Jarron lmao.


----------

